# Can someone please explain to me the differences in midnight purples?



## Ste333 (Mar 16, 2007)

Ive got an S14 200sx and im considering a full respray its a bit tatty with age now. I really love midnight purple but as far as i understand it...theres different variations?

If this is the case which is the best variation? from what car? and whats the paint code pleaseeee :chuckle: 

cheers


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

use the search mate, its been covered a few times. sounds like you want mp3 from the r34. its very expensive i think ( as in 800-1000 quid a LITRE!)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/80973-midnight-purple-3-lxo.html?highlight=midnight+purple


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Just to confuse the "purple" on the R33 GT-R is actually Terian Purple


----------



## Ste333 (Mar 16, 2007)

ok...


----------



## i4dat (Sep 29, 2006)

I have the Midnight Purple Metallic (colour Code LP2) on my R33 GTR. 

It was the first MPM they came out with, and as far as I can tell, it has a little bit of a colour change depending on the lighting level.

The other two MPM's have more of a drastic colour change effect. With the latest MPM3 being the most drastic (from what I can tell, changes from blue thru the purple range). 

Of course this is my 2cents and I have never seen it in the flesh, only pictures.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I thought that also any Dupont auto paint dealers can get it for you ? since they are the one to mix it from the start anyway?

Can anyone translate that? is it the mixing code?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Rain said:


> I thought that also any Dupont auto paint dealers can get it for you ? since they are the one to mix it from the start anyway?
> 
> Can anyone translate that? is it the mixing code?


That certainly looks like it.
Dupont aren't the ones to mix it originally, but they are BASF 'chromaflare' and'chromallusion' specialists, just like Nippon Paint, so they can make it.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

yeah im thinking the top one is the undercoat code, and the bottom is base coat/ actual color since it contains the KK700 code, which is the crazy cool sparkle stuff (ah so technical) .


----------



## Ste333 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hmm i think ill look into this LP2 purple. Im not after anything fancy, either that colour or a BMW dark blue colour which is nice. I work for BMW so ill see what I can do.....


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Rain said:


> yeah im thinking the top one is the undercoat code, and the bottom is base coat/ actual color since it contains the KK700 code, which is the crazy cool sparkle stuff (ah so technical) .


top part says colour base, bottom part says pearl base.
3RP means it's a 3 coat reflex pearl so it seems like 1 part is missing....???

Ste - LP2 Midnight purple is the 'non fancy' one.
Another nice purple colour is Honda's Black Amethyst Pearl.


----------



## Ste333 (Mar 16, 2007)

Bean said:


> top part says colour base, bottom part says pearl base.
> 3RP means it's a 3 coat reflex pearl so it seems like 1 part is missing....???
> 
> Ste - LP2 Midnight purple is the 'non fancy' one.
> Another nice purple colour is Honda's Black Amethyst Pearl.


cheers mate, ill have a gander


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Does not the clearcoat count as the 3rd coat?


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Rain said:


> Does not the clearcoat count as the 3rd coat?


Good question. 

I'm looking to re-spray my car in MP3, so I'd like to know as well. 

Bean, your car is very tight BTW.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

